# How to remove hip tag residue??



## BluegrassEquestrian (Oct 24, 2016)

I just "rescued" a horse from a meat auction where they stuck hip tags to both sides. I pulled the sticker off and there is residue still stuck on him, making him look like he has mange. It has been almost a week and it is showing no signs of disappearing. I have curry combed it, brushed it, tried to gently finger some off, nothing! Everything I've searched has said to use motor oil, but I want to know if there are better options, any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Goo-Gone*_...name of product found in most any hardware, automotive and Walmart store.
Removes the label sticky...
Drip some product on a rag/cloth and wipe/rub across the tag spot...then wash with some soapy water & rinse.
Leaves a residue I am not sure will be appreciated by the skin otherwise.
I've taken sticky tape stuff off my dogs coats from taped on IV lines after surgery and fluids given...minimal scrubbing needed.
Good luck on the removal and CONGRATULATIONS on the new animal joining the herd and family!!
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey, pictures of the new guy? And then "before and after" pictures? We love pictures!


----------



## BluegrassEquestrian (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes! I would post pics but I'm new to using this forum and I don't know how! lol


----------



## BluegrassEquestrian (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you, I will try the Goo-Gone from Walmart!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Also... veggie cooking oil. Go mental with it. I've had to deal with animals with stuck duct tape, a wing glued shut... my first go to is always veggie oil. Try dunking a whole dog in a bucket of veggie oil haha. She was NOT impressed. So far has not let me down! Though yeah you might need something stronger if that doesn't work  Literally has worked with any adhesive I've so far unfortunately had to deal with >.< Good luck!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WD-40 works good.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So does peanut butter.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I wouldn't use Goo Gone on skin. It will burn my skin, I'm sure it won't feel good on your horse. Oil is much safer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Avna said:


> I wouldn't use Goo Gone on skin. It will burn my skin, I'm sure it won't feel good on your horse. Oil is much safer.



You don't need to soak the skin.
A small amount on a clothe rubbed on the hair coat removes the sticky...
Then wash the horse with soap and water to remove any residue...
I would try the other edible products first too, but sometimes you just need something stronger for the tough spots...
I've used it to remove those tabs marks from EKG... a little and off they were and then the wash down of soap and water took place..
I guess I'm lucky, I had no adverse effects to the stuff. 

:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That "glue" on those tags at the auctions is meant to stick and stay stuck. https://www.target.com/p/glue-and-tape-remover-4oz-goo-gone/-/A-53278983?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Men+Shopping&adgroup=SC_Men&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=c&location=9026754&gclid=CjwKCAjw-dXaBRAEEiwAbwCi5gUEPFqDpGHB4FoUIGAH6VE8ET_iiCiloMsJCYrm9zzG3CiBFYrsUhoCga8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds is a good product but I have had better luck with Goof Off adhesive remover, https://www.dollargeneral.com/goof-off-pro-strength-remover-6-oz.html?gclid=CjwKCAjw-dXaBRAEEiwAbwCi5sy5_OXSTWQElMgL2EncBLM_DE0aOTM51NHO7KotuwzUwrCdxx7ArxoCcHwQAvD_BwE. Some of that stuff is so stuck on that I've had to use scissors & clippers to get it all off. If you use the Goo Gone or Goof Off be sure to wash it off afterwards. It can be irritating but it's minor and goes away quick if you wash the area.


----------

